
Elon Musk says he is having the most “painful year of my career” [Updated] - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/08/elon-musk-says-the-last-year-has-been-excruciating/
======
ainiriand
Well... It could always go Zuckerberg-worse. To be fair, the level of
criticism of Musk vs Zuck is a bit off balance.

